# FANUC Steuerung



## Otto_Normal (26 März 2009)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand im Forum mit einer FANUC Steuerung aus ?
Welche Tools benutzt man fuer die Programmierung. Das konkrete 
Problem ist, dass ich zwei Steuerungen habe. Die eine funktioniert, 
die andere nicht. Ich moechte nun das Programm der Funktionierenden 
auf die nicht Funktionierende copieren um das als Fehler schon mal 
auszuschliessen. 
Wie kann ich vorgehn ??

Danke schon mal und viele Gruesse
Frank


----------



## MSB (26 März 2009)

Also ich kann dir zwar nicht konkret helfen,
aber da Fanuc seit über 30 Jahren Steuerungen baut,
wäre es vielleicht hilfreich wenn du erst mal irgend welche Typen etc. hier niederschreibst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sps-concept (26 März 2009)

*Fanuc*

Hallo Otto Normal,

die neueren mit der Complicity Machine Edition. Da gabs aber auch noch VersaPro. Mit der hab ich allerdings noch nicht gearbeitet.

André


----------



## Otto_Normal (26 März 2009)

*Typ*

@MSB,

klar ...! Hast recht. Die genaue Beschreibung wuerde eventuell die Sache etwas erleichtern. 
Es ist eine GE FANUC 90-30
Mehr steht nicht drauf. 
Irgendwelche Tipps ??

@ sps-concept,

Danke ! Ich werde mal etwas drueber googeln. 
Sieht so aus, als ob kein Programm auf dem Teil ist??!
Nach dem Selftest bleibt die Steuerung ienfach stehn ...?

Gruesse, Frank


----------



## MSB (26 März 2009)

Tipps nicht direkt, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du hier die Infos finden oder bekommen wirst ...
http://www.gefanuc.com/products/family/series-90-30

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Zottel (27 März 2009)

Otto_Normal schrieb:


> Es ist eine GE FANUC 90-30
> Mehr steht nicht drauf.
> Irgendwelche Tipps ??


Wir haben so 80 Stück davon, CPU 341, in Maschinen Baujahr '99.
Die Software hat mir vor Jahren der Maschinenhersteller übergeben, ich hab' sie installiert und starte sie per batch-datei.
Daher sehe ich den Namen nicht und er fällt mir jetzt nicht ein. Kann erst Montag auf dem Firmen-Notebook nach sehen.
Die Software arbeitet in einer DOS-Box mit Pseudo-Grafik um den Kontaktplan darzustellen. Es geht nur Kontaktplan.
Es mag sein, daß es inzwischen Windows-Software dafür gibt. 
Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, daß gegen Bezahlung auch andere Programmiersprachen erhältlich sind.
Wenn Du also am Montag noch Fragen hast, kann ich sie mit Notebook und notfalls Test-SPS in Reichweite beantworten.


----------



## HaeM (30 März 2009)

Hallo!

Das DOS Programm, das Zottel meint, nennt sich "Logicmaster 90"

Für Windows gibt es eine "Machine Edition"

Normalerweise wird das Programm vom EPROM in den Ladespeicher der CPU geladen, eventuell reicht es zum Test aus die beiden Eproms(falls vorhanden, sitzen auf der Baseplate) zu tauschen.

Um online gehen zu können brauchst Du für die serielle Schnittstelle auch noch einen SNP Adapter.

Schon mal im GE-Fanuc Forum probiert?

http://gefanuc.bnsi.net/eforum/index.php


mfg
Haem


----------

